# 2-3 Female Rats Need A Home Gainesville, FL



## misadventures28 (Jun 15, 2018)

Some issues came up in my family and I am needing to rehome 2-3 female rats---One is a cream hoodie, small. Around 3 months old,,,One is aagouti rex, extremely small and timid. Around 7 weeks old,,,(possibly)>One is a tan hoodie, very small. Around 8/9 weeks oldI need to find a home for them as soon as possible


----------



## misadventures28 (Jun 15, 2018)

UPDATE: I am rehoming both hoodies, I am keeping the rex.I can also travel to St Augustine!


----------



## Rusty7 (May 25, 2018)

I am interested in adopting. Can you travel to around the Ft. Lauderdale area? And also can you post some pictures and tell me a little about them please? Thank you!


----------

